# SPORTS RELATED SODA BOTTLES



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2010)

PLAY BALL!

 With the opening of baseball season this past week I thought it might be a good time to dust off those sports related bottles and share them with others. At first I was going to suggest a baseball only theme, but decided that an all sports category might be more fun. And this is open to both ACLs as well as embossed bottles. Anything you consider a sport is okay here ... including swimming - bowling - billards - golf ; - not to mention the more popular sports like baseball - football - basketball, and even hunting and fishing if there are such bottles.

 If possible, please indicate the date of your particular bottle or item, and anything else you'd like to tell us about it. And if you happen to have any old sports related soda pop signs or other "go withs," let's see those as well. 

                            Thank you in advance for your time and interest in this category.

 SODAPOPBOB

 For starters, here's a "Players" acl ... Red Rock Bottling Co., San Bernardino, Calif. ... 1952. The main part of the label is a baseball, surrounded by various other sport depictions. 10 FL OZ.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2010)

And here's a "Dash" by the Three Star Bottling Works, Verona, PA.  It's one of those hard-to-date Glenshaw bottles. It's either 1943 or 1962 ??? It depicts a women diving and (based on the name), I'm assuming she is in a swimming competion. 7 FL OZ.


----------



## LC (Apr 13, 2010)

Good looking bottles Bob , I have one of the Players , but regretfully it is in pretty poor condition .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks L C ~  Look close and you'll see some scratches on my Players bottle just above the baseball.

 Is "Sailing" a sport? Sure it is! Besides, I couldn't wait to show off one of my rarest bottles. Here we have a "Pacific Beverages" from Tillamook, Oregon. (Yes, it's where Tillamook Cheese comes from). It's dated 1951, and is the only one of it's kind I have ever found or seen. My ACL book list it as rare.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2010)

And what about "Rodeo" related bottles?  Sure why not?  After all, it's one of the oldest American sports around. Plus, the last thing I want to do is leave out this category and upset any of you "Broncbuster's. This particular bottle is a "Roundup Beverages" from Roundup, Montana. 1956, 10 FL. OZS.

                            (This concludes all of my sports bottles) ... Let's see your's. 

 Thanks,

 SODABRONCBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2010)

I must be losing it again! Look what I found on the back shelf with about an inch of dust on it. It's a "Pep" king size from 1956, and depicts a weight lifter on the label.  No city or state. 10 FL OZ.


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 13, 2010)

Good ole Huntin' in once 'shine country.


----------



## T D (Apr 13, 2010)

sorry, too tired to get them down.  Here's a few


----------



## T D (Apr 13, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Apr 13, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Apr 13, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Apr 13, 2010)

.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2010)

Anthonicia ~

 Welcome to A-B.net. I'm still kind of new here myself. I wondered when I mentioned "fishing and hunting" if someone would post a pic of a Mountain Dew bottle, and I'm glad you did. But I'm not sure if shooting at your neighbor is considered "hunting."  Lol  []

 T D ~

 Great collection, and one to envy. I don't mind a bit that you didn't bring them down to photograph. In fact, the way you did it gave us a "freebie" glimpse of some really cool bottles. I especially like the "Primo" bottle. The kid wearing a diaper is hilarious. I've never seen that one. It looks like an extremely early ACL. ???

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a small collection of baseball related sodas I'd like to add.  Some are embossed.  Can only post one pic at a time.  Big Giant Cola dated 1964 doesn't have a town.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

BIG STICK WILL G. KECK CRYSTAL BOTTLING CO. BERLIN, PA. with embossed baseball bat.  The bottle is the shape of a baseball bat.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

ENJOY BASEBALL QUALITY BEVERAGES PALMETTO BOTTLING CO. CHARLESTON S.C.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

Other side of Palmetto bottle with embossed baseball player.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

BIG HIT COCA COLA BOTTLING CO. from Center, Texas on bottom.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

GEO'S GOOD BEVERAGES IT'S A HIT OKLAHOMA CITY, OKLA. L-G 42 on base.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a football one.  BIG TEN MAIN LINE PLEASANT CITY, OHIO.  1963


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

Jay ~

 When I said "Play Ball" you weren't kidding around. Your bottles are a home run and touch down all in one play! I've gotta believe there aren't too many of those "Big Stick" bat shaped bottles around. I bet they were a big hit with the kids. Seriously, something like that belongs in the Coopers Town hall of fame. Speaking of which, wasn't there a "Ted Williams" soda? If so, I wonder if anyone has one of those bottles?

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

Jay ~

 P.S. & Correction ...

 1.   Any chance of seeing a full image photo of the "Big Stick" bottle? And perhaps tell us 
       everything you know about it?

 2.   Cooperstown is one word, not two!

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

In answer to my own question regarding Ted Williams, I found the following to be most interesting.

 SPB





*Ted's Root Beer Advertising Sign*




 This sign is so rare that some price guides do not have a picture, and do not list a price. If you find an original it will not have a copyright of 1952 like this one. Ted Williams did not sign on with the Moxie Corp. until November of 1957, and Ted's Root Beer was introduced in December of that year.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

And here's a 1980s "fantasy" bottle on the left, and an original 1950s example on the right.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

I may be getting carried away with this Ted Williams stuff, but all of a sudden I'm a huge fan. I just checked on e-Bay and, sure enough, someone is selling what they claim is an "original" 1952 cardboard Ted Williams sign. But didn't we just read that if it had a copyright date of 1952 that it's a fake? I thought about sending the seller a message, but changed my mind and decided to just watch it instead and see what happens.

 Here's the e-Bay link if you want to check it out for yourself. Currently there are zero bids, with an opening request for $59.99 ... "Buyer Beware Alert!"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-1952-TED-WILLIAMS-ROOT-BEER-CARDBOARD-SIGN-/150435520137?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Vintage_Sports_Memorabilia&hash=item2306a7de89


----------



## digdug (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is a sports related soft drink....Carbonated Gatorade!   Made by the Royal Crown Cola Company in the late 1960's.  I remember this drink. I loved it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2010)

digdug ~

 Neat Gatorade bottle. I was around in the 1960s, but until just now never saw a glass one, and didn't even realize it had been around that long. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for one ... oh, wait!   The photo you just posted is from e-Bay.  Hmmm?  Maybe I won't have to keep my eyes peeled after all.

 P.S.  Speaking of e-Bay, I've often wondered what the heck that symbol is supposed to represent anyway?

 Thanks for sharing,

 SPB


----------

